# First bowl and weed pot



## jskeen (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not sure why, but as i was cutting some blanks the other day, a particular piece of leftover just said to me "please don't just throw me in the scrap pile".  So... i decided to try to do something new with it.   Please let me know what you think and what needs improvement.


It's supposed to be a bad thing when the wood starts talking to you, isn't it?


----------



## LostintheWoods (Nov 15, 2007)

Having the wood speak to you is a GOOD thing.....being unable to answer is NOT!
[edit] Both pieces are VERY nice! If these are indeed your first, you're certainly headed down the right path.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm glad you listened!  What's to improve on?[?] I think they both look great! Nice salvage.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 15, 2007)

James, your first!?! Very nice.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 15, 2007)

I like 'em!!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 15, 2007)

Lovely work![]


----------



## emtmike (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats a weed pot?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 15, 2007)

Funny you guys use weed pots, wouldn't a plastic bag be better


----------



## Tuba707 (Nov 15, 2007)

"weed pot" is rather redundant.


----------



## THarvey (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> "weed pot" is rather redundant.



Yep!  That sounds like a college student. [8D]


The turnings look great!  Just wondering where you found the giant quarter?


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 15, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing about the weed pot when i first saw this! 

they both look really cool james, nice work.


----------



## stevers (Nov 15, 2007)

How do all you know what it's called???


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 16, 2007)

They look great to me.
Funny you call it weed pot, the one thing about the so called "weed pots" that trully bothers me. No ofense to anyone here is that I made some small lided boxes a few weeks ago and took them to work. First words from most people where cool box for weed or, is that for your stash and bla bla bla, I might be dum since I never did any kind of drugs at all and I believe they are for loosers but it bother me to think of my work as pot container.
Again don't get me wrong and no ofense meant. As far as your work is concern I really like what you did I would sign my name at the base and put the type of wood used.


----------



## jskeen (Nov 16, 2007)

Folks;

Let me clarify here.  Weed pot has nothing to do with drugs of any type.   It's a term used to denote a turned vase or jar that only has a drilled hole in the top as opposed to a true hollow form that is turned to a uniform wall thickness.  I guess the term "weed pot" came from the fact that dried flower sprigs are usually put into the hole as opposed to fresh flowers that would be put in a vase with water.  If you google for "weed pot turn" as opposed to just "weed pot" you will filter out most of the drug references and see several web pages on the turned wooden variety.

James


----------



## les-smith (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jskeen_
> 
> Folks;
> 
> ...



Now that would have made a good trivia questions.  Good looking wood.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 16, 2007)

Great job on saved wood!     You should see my first few attempts  lol  most of which ended up on the floor in chunks. [B)] I have to admit, when I heard the term "Weed Pot", the drug was the first thing I thought of. Speaking of which, I wonder how many bracelet helpers are actually used to.....  oh never mind.  Must be a product of my mispent youth


----------



## fuzzydog (Nov 16, 2007)

Alex,

"I made some small lided boxes a few weeks ago and took them to work. First words from most people where cool box for weed or, is that for your stash and bla bla bla, I might be dum since I never did any kind of drugs at all and I believe they are for loosers but it bother me to think of my work as pot container."

You could have stopped them cold if you would have asked them how many they wanted to buy for their friends.

David


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuzzydog_
> 
> Alex,
> 
> ...



That is a good one. I doubt he would have spend any money he is very frugal not to mention cheap.


----------



## R2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Great work! especially for a first effort!
That's what I love about wood, the surprisingly beautifil forms you can turn from what many would consider as firewood.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 19, 2007)

James,
I think you're lying... you are a ringer... a real pro trying to pass off as a newby...

This is great work, good detail and a good answer to the wood.

I used to pass through Crosby and stop for Kolaches on my way to work.. in those days I lived in Huffman.


----------

